# FreeBSD 10 upgrade: no ports installed?



## KdeBruin (Feb 16, 2014)

Having completed the transition of my server to a sysutils/beadm compatible installation I was able to create a new boot environment:


```
# beadm create 10.0-RELEASE
Created successfully
# beadm list
BE           Active Mountpoint  Space Created
current      NR     /            9.4G 2014-02-16 10:38
10.0-RELEASE -      -          288.0K 2014-02-16 13:58
# beadm activate 10.0-RELEASE
Activated successfully
```

After activation and a reboot I could rename current to the more appropriate 9.2-RELEASE:


```
# beadm rename current 9.2-RELEASE
Password:
Renamed successfully
# beadm list
BE           Active Mountpoint  Space Created
9.2-RELEASE  -      -            7.4M 2014-02-16 10:38
10.0-RELEASE NR     /            9.4G 2014-02-16 13:58
```

Using the directions from http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/installation.html I was able to do the upgrade but at the point where I should rebuild the installed ports I got zilch. No packages are installed according to both `pkg` and `portmaster`:


```
# pkg info
#
```

I've re-activated the 9.2-RELEASE boot environment and the server is up and running again. Any ideas on how to proceed from here?


----------



## KdeBruin (Feb 16, 2014)

OK, this is kinda embarrassing...

It seems that the conversion didn't go 100% without problems as the package database is empty on the converted system. Restoring it from my backup did the trick and now I can also rebuild my ports in the FreeBSD 10 boot environment.


----------



## gnoma (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello,

I got the same problem after freebsd-update from 9.2-RELEASE to 10.0-RELEASE. But when I restored the files in /var/db/pkg from /var/backups, I still got no ports installed.

May be my backup is corrupted.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2014)

FreeBSD 10 uses a new package manager, pkg(8).  After installing it, the old package database in /var/db/pkg must be converted with `pkg2ng`.  Until that conversion, no packages will be seen on a system updated from FreeBSD 9.


----------



## gnoma (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello,

That worked for me. Thank you very much.


----------

